# plug building



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

here's a few i have done in the last month or so.


----------



## fcbandgdog1 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Wow...*

Nice work...where do you live?

Frank in Norfolk


----------



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

I live in new jersey. Thanks for the compliment. 

These were made from kits but I just got a lathe yesterday and will be turning my own.

the possiblities are unlimited now.


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

Anyone just use broom handles? Thinking about cutting one up...


----------



## fcbandgdog1 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Yes*

You'll need a Lathe or a dremel tool.

THe ones I showed youwere just dowels.
F


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

best lure in the world during a blue blitz...drill a hole through and 40lb test...


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

what kind of wire should I use for that kind of lure???

anything special, or can I just pick up some at home depot?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Quick question for Slimedog or anyone else who knows the answer, the wire, I am trying to figure out how it is run thru the body of the plug. I know that it is drilled and you drill holes for the hook swivels, but what do you do at the ends. I know you can buy the wire at NJtackle pre bend but I don'y know how to secure everything. Little help pleaz....


----------



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

you can get a spool of 304 stainless at a welding shop. anealed is the only way to go. Bends much easier. As far as wiring the plugs goes, just take a pair of round nose pliers and make a loop with a tag end. this goes through the front of the plug (through the lip) or through a nose grommet. The just twist a loop at the tail with a tail grommet. 

Make sense? hope this helps.

You could buy a couple of custom wood plugs to use for examples. visual's are worth a 1,000 words.

make the tail loop and wrap it a couple of times. try to make it as tight as possible. I have wasted quite a bit of wire in the begining. practice makes perfect.


----------



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

if you use dowel make sure and seal it really well. You can also shape most of it with a mounted belt/disc sander or a band saw.

alot of guys are making awesome plugs with no lathe.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Slimedog- Do you have to twist the wire at the front also?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

WOW , those are really nice.

Where in Jersey do you live, I use to live there 


Jesse


----------



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

thanks jesse. I live in burlington county. 

justinfisch01, you don't twist or wrap the front loop. take a look at njtackle or capecode tackle and look at their pre-bent wire. it will give you a good image. the loop with the "tag" end are inserted in the plug. does this make sense?


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

http://www.njtackle.com/shop/produc...-steel-wire&cName=plug-building-supplies-wire


That is the link for the wire... I didn't understand what you meant until I looked at the pic


----------

